# How long to bake cod fish fillets



## jessicacarr

How long to cook...to perfect doneness...about 1/4 lb cod fish about 3/4" thick?
*thanks! *
**


----------



## CharlieD

Not very long.


----------



## jessicacarr

lol...it was 32 minutes...perfect.  i just ate it.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I'd just keep a close eye on them, but most fish doesn't take very long.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I love cod & cook it frequently.  In a 350-400 degree oven I find it takes about 20-25 minutes.  A little longer if I've topped it with a thick topping of vegetables.


----------



## Glorie

So what's your recipe for baked cod?  I've always fried mine...


----------



## BreezyCooking

Way too easy!

Just lightly oil a baking dish to fit the fish (cut into serving portions if you wish), place fish in & top with whatever suits your fancy.  Sometimes I do a sort of "piperade" mixture of stewed tomatoes, onions, & cooked bell peppers; other times a sort of Greek treatment with diced or sliced tomatoes, sliced red onions, fresh chopped oregano, & feta cheese; still other times I make a light cream sauce with fresh tarragon - the sky's the limit!

Then just put the dish in a preheated 350-400 degree oven & bake for 20-30 minutes or until the fish is cooked through.


----------



## jennyema

In a hot oven it'll probably be cooked in 15 minutes


----------



## Kuijt

Glorie said:


> So what's your recipe for baked cod? I've always fried mine...


 

One easy cod recipe from Holland with video


----------



## BreezyCooking

One of our local markets had really nice fresh Haddock yesterday (they were fileting them from beautiful whole fish as I waited!), so I couldn't resist buying some.  (Haddock is very similar to Cod in taste & texture, but the filets are thinner & a bit more delicate.)

I preheated the oven to 400 degrees & placed the filet - skin-side down - in an olive-oiled baking dish & topped it with several heaping tablespoons of a delicious jarred olive tapenade.  Baked for 25 minutes (since a thick layer of topping tends to insulate the fish a bit from the heat).  It was absolutely DELICIOUS, & would definitely work with Cod (or any thick fish filet) as well.


----------



## AllenOK

I always heard that the "rule of thumb" for baking fish was 10 minutes for every inch of thickness at 350 degrees F.  Of course, that may be for commercial convection ovens, not home ovens.  I know that "rule of thumb" works for me at work when I'm baking fish for buffets.


----------



## mike in brooklyn

When I bake fish (salmon,tilapia,sole,catfish etc)
I wrap the filet in heavy duty tin foil - put on some seasoning
(soy sauce, mustard sauce, tomato sauce) and bake @350
testing for doneness after 20 min.
I also fold the thin (tail end) of the filet over to get appx. even
thickness.
No pan to clean !


----------



## ChefJune

Rule of thumb for fish is 10 minutes per inch of thickness, whether on top the stove or in the oven.


----------



## quicksilver

ChefJune said:


> Rule of thumb for fish is 10 minutes per inch of thickness, whether on top the stove or in the oven.


 
Beat me to it, CJ. Thanks. Plus, when you see the white liquid protein seeping thru, but not huge amounts, it's done. Huge amounts means its OVERdone.


----------



## emilyjoy1

that last comment was most helpful. i had no ides how to tell when the fish was done and that comment about the white liquid really gave it away for me...thanks!!!


----------

